# will loaches eat Nerite snails?



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

i have 1 dario loach its 3 inches long, i also have a red tailed shark 3 inches long, will they leave a nerite snail alone? my tank is 5 years old, always been planted and its full of gunk and dead plant matter etc so nerite snails would be perfect.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a yoyo to eat pond snail and the returned it. The only loach I have found that did not was sids. It will also be helpful if you keep your loach fed with algae wafers and zucchini.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

good idea! ive always wanted to put zucchini and cucumber etc in my tank. do i boil it first? also, i have 3 albino cories and a red tailed shark in my tank as well, how many times a week should i drop the wafers in there? i usually drop 4 of them, cracked in half so its 8 wafers, every 2 days or so. is that too much? how many timers should i feed them veggies as well? they eat live black worms once or so a week btw!

im gonna get a nerite from my fish store and see how it does. i bought 2 dozen ghost shrimp 2 weeks ago and a lot of them are still alive. the big ones roam around the tank and swim around with their egg filled bodies. i love having so many diff. looking animals in my tank. i have snails, fish, a frog, shrimp hehe


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

i went and bought this magnet set. It makes it easy to feed. Push the veggie on slide the magnets to the bottom, easy to remove. http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ed_magclip?&query=magnetic&queryType=0&offset=

I cut a piece in half to expose the white about 3" long. I only leave it for about 24hrs after that it can get slimy. I feed algae wafer to all my fish, including my discus and nerites. I put 4 whole pieces a day, in my 46g. I also feed live california black worms in a worm cup. I don't use much flakes since everybody eats the veggies, worms and CBW's.

Oh I use Hikari sinking wafers. They don't swell up as many of the others do. I also bought a couple of quarts worth it was so much cheaper and I keep the rest in the rest in the freezer. Mine also love frozen green peas. It is great to clear out their system.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

wow thanks for all that great info. really helpful!


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Forget keeping any snails with _Botia dario_. These ones are avid snail consumers. You could try kuhlis and dojos if you want loaches that won't eat snails.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Lupin said:


> Forget keeping any snails with _Botia dario_. These ones are avid snail consumers. You could try kuhlis and dojos if you want loaches that won't eat snails.


good call


my dario spends all day burying himself under the gravel and digging out the hiding snails! very helpful for keeping my snails in check.


----------

